

Internet Archive Opens 1.6 Million E-Books to OLPC Laptops - Minnesota
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2009/10/24/internet-archive-opens-1-6-million-e-books-to-olpc-laptops/

======
the_real_r2d2
I imagine that they are only for OLPC because of some copyright agreement.
Anyway it would be nice that they were available to the rest of the Internet
(or may be they are and I did not read well the news).

~~~
rajbot
No, these are 1.6 million public domain works, that are available for any
platform on archive.org.

The reason that these are finally available for the OLPC is because they are
now all available in EPUB format, and the Read Activity on the OLPC has been
updated to handle EPUBs.

In the past, the OLPC could not display archive.org pdfs, due to the specific
PDF encoding used (MRC-compressed pdfs with jpeg2000 layers).

~~~
the_real_r2d2
Thanks, good to know.

